# Ubuntu Studio !???



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Linux System: "Linux Studio" (Home | Ubuntu Studio). Da ich mir überlege es zu holen, um es zum Home-Recording
zu benutzen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es sich dazu eignet und deshalb wollt ich mal wissen ob irgendeiner das kennt und mir sagen kann ob das gut ist....!!!^^ 
mfg 
MasterFreak


----------



## fornax7.10 (24. April 2011)

Ist halt ein Ubuntu mit jeder Menge Grafik, Video und Musik tools! ob ein passendes für deinen Bereich dabei ist weiß ich nicht.

Probiers in einer VM aus.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2011)

Du musst beachten, dass die Unterstützung von USB-Interfaces eingeschränkt ist treibermäßig und Firewireinterfaces extrem schwer bis gar nicht zum Arbeiten überredet werden können. Davon abgesehen ist es ganz brauchbar, aber an Windows 7 mit Cubase oder Sonar kommts nicht ran.


----------



## MasterFreak (25. April 2011)

Jo ich benutze Cubase und Fruity Loop 9 (jetzt Fl Studio) auch mit Windows aber ich dachte da es nix kostet und ich mir n Notebook zulegen will ohne OS könnte ich das installieren....
Ich werde es halt viel mitnehem und Live/Home Recording vornehmen. 
Gibt es Winamp Stream DSP für Linux !? da ich überlege auf einem Radiostream zu senden ?
Ansonsten muss ich wohl Windows installieren mit Cubase.
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2011)

Winamp ist ein Windows Programm, das gibt es nicht für Linux, das kannst du höchstens emulieren. Streaming-Programme gibt's aber natürlich auch unter Linux.
Wenn du an Windows-Programme gebunden bist, rate ich dir, bei Windows zu bleiben, da alles andere wenig Sinn macht. Wenn du offen für Alternativen bist, kann ein Blick auf Linux nicht schaden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Ich mache auch recht viel Mobile-Recording (Thinkpad T61 mit Win7x64 und Cubase + neuerdings RME Fireface800), hatte auf dem alten Lap auch zwischendurch mal Ubuntu Studio drauf. Auf dem neuen ist es schon gar nicht mehr gelandet. Der Workflow ist unter Windows einfach besser, die Plugin-Unterstützung auch (die Linux-DAW mag die VST-Plugins nicht gerade gerne ).


----------



## MasterFreak (26. April 2011)

Jo dann werde ich bei Windows bleiben ^^
Thx!!!


----------

